# I need to thank Cinderalla herself



## Poohbear67

Now, we all know these people do a wonderful job and a remarkable gift is what they gave to me last Sept. 2006, but to I have to go back to where it all began when I was just a little girl.

I was adopted at the age of 6 weeks old to a family lets just say that needed allot of help. Growing up I remember allot of things one of them being my father was very ill, well before taking us on vacations here and there but the most important vacation and the last vacation that I would spend with my father whom I loved more than life was at Disneyworld. I remember us walking into MK and down Main Street and meeting Cinderella herself, now this is when I was very very young and I can remember only certain things about the MK. I remember most of my entire father walking me all over and meeting different people and characters but Cinderella was the one that stands out to me. My father told me one day that I would be just like her and I would find my prince one day just as Cinderella and marry him at the Castle. As the days and weeks went on my father found out that he had cancer and would not live, but put a brave front on for me and as I watched my father die, I knew that one day I would be with him again. 

Growing up without my father definitely had an impact on my life and certain choices as we all make some good some bad but in the end I am very happy with how my life has turned out it has made me a stronger person. I am a retired pro-wrestler (due to a stroke) and have done many other things in my life that I know my father would be so proud of. I know my father would have been proud of me going out and finding my biological family, in which my biological father and my adoptive mother has also since past away. 

Last Sept. 2006 was my first trip back to WDW and it was very exciting and emotional at the same time. As I walked into the MK I felt a tear at my heart and as we (DBF of 3yrs) walked down Main Street I started to cry and then we walked closer to the Castle just as my father and I did when I was a little girl. Remembering what my father had told me I looked at my boyfriend and said we have to see Cinderella now, so off to Toontown we went. While we waited in line my heart was beating so fast and so hard I thought I would have a heart attack right there, as we went through the doors and I got a to see her for the first time in over 35yrs I couldn't not hold my emotions back any longer but what was so weird is at that same moment that I meet Cinderella I felt my Father there with us again.

I was explaining this to Cinderella why I was crying (of course giving her the short version) and she held me and told me that everything would be okay and that it was okay to cry and feel emotional. She even said that someday I would be granted my wish (I know that probably wasn't true I understand they say things to make you feel better) but I am still dreaming of that day.

From that moment and through our entire stay I felt my father's presence with me which I haven't been able to feel since his death. Even as a child I could conceive the fact that he was gone I remember laying down with him thinking that he was sleeping and didn't understand why he wouldn't wake up, my grandmother scolded me for doing this of course but made me understand that my father was in heaven waiting for me to come to him in the field of lilies. Now don't get me wrong I am not a crazy person or anything like that I was 7years old at the time.

For that one special moment with Cinderella I owe her a HUGE Thank you she will never know how much it meant to me, words will never be able to say. Cinderella was extremely and understanding with someone (who was at that time 39 yrs old) to just start to cry like a baby in front of her and she was just such a pleasant human being and I will never forget her kindness. 

My Wish if ever it came true would be to have the carriage bring to my Prince and be married in front of the Castle with Cinderella and Prince Charming with us and everyone who would want to be apart of our wonderful day. I can see it now myself in this beautiful carriage being brought down Main Street towards the Castle and getting out with the help of Prince Charming and walking up the staircase to my Prince Charming and coming together as one; with my father's presence there its the perfect place to do it since its that last place I remember my father.

Thank you,

Nancy Ann Bright


----------



## xyzabc33

Like you didnt think that was gonna make me bawl.    SOOOOOOO sweet story.  I am sure your dad is watching down on you all the time, not just at WDW  
Great Story!


You were a pro wrestler?  Remind me not to tick you off, I dont want to be put in a headlock or something.


----------



## mcco5543

I'm so glad you got to feel your father with you again! Im sure that will happen many more times. It's not crazy. I "smell" my Grandma all the time!.

Disney really is a place where dreams come true!


----------



## Poohbear67

mcco5543 said:


> I'm so glad you got to feel your father with you again! Im sure that will happen many more times. It's not crazy. I "smell" my Grandma all the time!.
> 
> Disney really is a place where dreams come true!



Thank you I feel so much better that I am not alone in this.  I thought people would think I was crazy or something.


----------



## gcrw11

I loved your story, thanks


----------



## Poohbear67

gcrw11 said:


> I loved your story, thanks



Thank you very much but its was all to thank Cinderalla for the wonderful words of encouragement she gave to me that day. I just wanted people to read just how much I appreicated what she said and how she responded to me on that Sept. day.


----------



## teresajoy

Thanks for making me cry first thing in the morning! What a wonderful sweet story. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Poohbear67

teresajoy said:


> Thanks for making me cry first thing in the morning! What a wonderful sweet story. Thank you for sharing it with us.



Thank you so much.  As this was a thank you for Cinderalla she is the one whom I need to thank, she was so kind and thoughtful to me and understanding of an adult crying like I did (lets just say it was kind of funny but not at the same time).

I am glad that this touch someone elses heart.


----------



## jetsetter90

Dork here!!!   

Nancy I know the feeling even though my experience is different but there is something about Disney that just gives you this feeling of comfort, for lack of a better word. 

I hope your dream of arriving by carriage to meet your Prince Charming becomes a reality and I'm positive no matter where it is that your dad will be there.   

TTFN
Jetsetter90


----------



## JessicalovesRoger

LOVE ur story!!


----------



## Tinkerbell63

Thanks for sharing your story with us. Leaving DW always makes me sad.


----------



## poppyolivia

I absolutely love your story and I am sitting here crying...I wanna give you a hug 
xxxxx xxxxxxx


----------



## StitchMad

Whoah, That's a wonderful thing to share with us. I'm glad your father was there with you all the time.


----------



## Poohbear67

You are all so kind. Just know that I really appriecate all of your comments and tears as I have and still cry every single time that I tell my story or I visit WDW. 


Big thanks to Cinderalla !!!  Cinderalla you will never know how much you have impacted my life!

Thank you very much.

Nancy Ann


----------



## Towncrier

Nancy - Thank you for sharing your story with us. It has been a pleasure to meet both you and Mike and to spend time with you on two occasions in the past week. I apologize for not looking harder for this thread. The story is lovely and not only brought a tear to my eye, but also reminded me how fortunate I am to still have a mom and dad that I can go visit. Your father sounds like a wonderful daddy. And you didn't turn out too bad either.


----------



## Poohbear67

Towncrier said:


> Nancy - Thank you for sharing your story with us. It has been a pleasure to meet both you and Mike and to spend time with you on two occasions in the past week. I apologize for not looking harder for this thread. The story is lovely and not only brought a tear to my eye, but also reminded me how fortunate I am to still have a mom and dad that I can go visit. Your father sounds like a wonderful daddy. And you didn't turn out too bad either.



Sorry it has taken me so long to response back but thank you also you have been such a delightful person to meet along with you family.

I am very lucky to have had a father like mine and I just hope that in some way he can see me and is proud of me.


----------



## Poohbear67

Wow I just checked in to see how many people that have read my thread, oh my I am just amazed.  I really want to take the time and just say thank you for taking your time and reading something that means the world to me.  This is my "true" story and I really do appriecate all the support, meaning by you reading this thread it means the world to me.  Thank you so much. 

I just hope that WDW brings back great memories to you as it did to me with the help of a friend "Cinderella".


Nancy Ann Bright


----------



## Crazy4mandms

What a wonderful, touching story (I don't even know you and I cried!).  There is nothing weird about KNOWING that a person you care about deeply is still with you in some way.  We all need to feel that sometimes or we wouldn't be able to deal with death.  I'm not trying to get spiritual on you, don't know of what faith, etc...but having some sort of idea that our loved ones are still 'there', somewhere is what makes life worth living!!  I felt the same thing on Small World after my first visit after my Disney freak of an uncle passed away (only 44 yrs young and suddenly)..I cried like a baby on that ride.  We left the seat next to me empty because he was 'riding' there right with me!!    I hope someday your dream comes true and you can be married to your prince charming at WDW!!!


----------



## time4traci

You are just too sweet  Isn't it nice to know you're never too old for your Daddy.  You have lived a fairytale life and you will live "happily ever after".  I have no control over that prince of yours but maybe we need to get him a white horse and point him in the right direction so he can ride you off into the sunset.  Fingers crossed, candles lit and prayers said so that one day Disney can be taken by storm for the spectacular wedding of Ms Nancy Ann Bright!
luv ya!


----------



## Poohbear67

time4traci said:


> You are just too sweet  Isn't it nice to know you're never too old for your Daddy.  You have lived a fairytale life and you will live "happily ever after".  I have no control over that prince of yours but maybe we need to get him a white horse and point him in the right direction so he can ride you off into the sunset.  Fingers crossed, candles lit and prayers said so that one day Disney can be taken by storm for the spectacular wedding of Ms Nancy Ann Bright!
> luv ya!



Okay traci thank you for reading my post.  I have live no fairytale but I have tried to make it as if I had.  Maybe we will have to hold my dear prince down and beat some sense into him  (just kidding).

Sorry I haven't posted a response back my grandmother passed away and now our dog Luca is in the Vet Hosp. he is very very sick   and they don't know why, I hope they find out soon i don't think I can go through anymore deaths.


----------



## Adamm

that's such a sweet story!

I'm so glad you got to experience that and to meet Cinderella again  *wipes eyes* lol


----------



## Poohbear67

Adamm said:


> that's such a sweet story!
> 
> I'm so glad you got to experience that and to meet Cinderella again  *wipes eyes* lol



It really meant a lot to me and I know that my father was there touching me the entire time.

Thank you for taking time out to read my post I really do appreciate it.  Have a Magical Day.


----------



## Poohbear67

I found the picture yeah.. Here is Cinderella's picture with me in Sept. 06.


----------



## Poohbear67

Sorry to duplicate this but i am trying to figure out how to post this picture. 






sorry it didn't work again.


----------



## heath-and-javens-mom

awww, Nancy...I have goos ebumps reading your story. Im sure that your prince will marry you infront of the castle--If nit Im gonna come down and help you kick his butt--not that you'd need the help Awsome pic BTW, I never got to meet any of the princesses because DH and boys are only interested in the boy charecters I think this time Im gonna go get my pic with cinderella-just cause I want too


----------



## angwill

Wow, what a touching experience thank you for sharing it.  You are blessed to have had the relationship with your father that you did.  He obviously left a life long impression on you even in the short time he was there with you.  Not everyone is blessed with such a wonderful relationship with their father. 

I can't wait to meet you at Pop in September.

Angela


----------



## DisneyAprilFool

Aw, that was a beautiful and sad story! Thank YOU for sharing it with us!


----------



## PKK/MJK

Poohbear67 said:


> I found the picture yeah.. Here is Cinderella's picture with me in Sept. 06.



I have forwarded this thread info to my DD who is a CM at the Magic Kingdom.  Hopefully she can reley to Cinderella your thanks.  I hope you meet your Prince and complete your dream.


----------



## Poohbear67

PKK/MJK said:


> I have forwarded this thread info to my DD who is a CM at the Magic Kingdom.  Hopefully she can reley to Cinderella your thanks.  I hope you meet your Prince and complete your dream.



Oh my THANK YOU so MUCH!!! How wonderful to have some many nice people out there.. I don't know how to thank you.   I am sitting here crying at the moment so please excuse my writing.  It means a lot to me to be able to share this huge part of my life with everyone.

In fact I have meet my Prince Charming its just now for me to marry him.  We have been together for 3.5 years and will be in WDW in Sept. 07 for 11 days I just can't wait.

Nancy Ann


----------



## Mickeysangel49

I just read your lovely, bittersweet story and of course, the tears came!    It was particularly poignant (?sp) for me b/c my Dad died when I was 15, and at the age of 28 I traveled to the Holy Land - something that he had always dreamed of for himself and never got to do.  As we were riding the bus into Jerusalem that first night, I turned to look out the window (it was dark outside) and very clearly saw my Dad's face reflected back to me!!  From that point on, I knew in my very soul that my Dad was right with me on every step I took on that trip!  You are not crazy - the people we love that go before us most certainly stay close to us!   

I hope your Disney stay is just as magical this time!    I'll be there in Sept too, so I will think a good thought for you!   

Heidi


----------



## Poohbear67

I just wanted to say to everyone who has read my story it has meant the world to me that you have taken your time to read my story and I hope that something in it has inspired you. I also wanted to let you all know that I will be taking a copy of this story with me next week when we arrive to WDW  and will be giving it to Cinderella herself, now only if I don't fall apart while I do this I should be okay.


God Bless !!

Nancy Ann


----------



## Reenybean

Okay, next time please put out a tissue alert because I need a few.   That was the saddest and the sweetest thing.  I hope you do marry at the castle one day...  best wishes.


----------



## dunbarfamily

What a nice story.  Your daddy is watching down on you all the time, and I'm glad you were able to feel his presence while at WDW.  What a precious gift he gave to you.


----------



## Poohbear67

Just wanted to update everyone. I did indeed get to give my letter to Cinderella boy was it amazing.  I went back a couple of days later to get picture retaken since the first ones were all of me crying and Cinderella, Belle and Aurora did remember the letter and I was very thankful for that.

Thank you to all of you who have shared in my passion with my story.


----------



## Leger13

wow, your story is amazing.  Like I said in my PM to you...I was right down the hall from you at pop century resort and i signed your dis door  now i wish i had known you before we got down there so we could've done a DIS meet or something.  I hope you and your dbf had a great time in wdw!!  I look forward to getting to know you on here   feel free to join my TR.  maybe you'll be in the background of some of my pictures.  btw...i have a picture of your door!   it was very nicely decorated


----------



## Poohbear67

Leger13 said:


> wow, your story is amazing.  Like I said in my PM to you...I was right down the hall from you at pop century resort and i signed your dis door  now i wish i had known you before we got down there so we could've done a DIS meet or something.  I hope you and your dbf had a great time in wdw!!  I look forward to getting to know you on here   feel free to join my TR.  maybe you'll be in the background of some of my pictures.  btw...i have a picture of your door!   it was very nicely decorated



Thank you so much again and now to take time out to read my story thank you.

I am sorry we missed each other it would have been great to meet each other.  Did you know that we had a meet and greet on the 13th??  I was pretty much at the pool (petels) 

As for bf well the hope was that he would ask me to marry him at Disney well lets just say THAT DIDN'T Happen and I was going to ask him on the 14th in front of the Cinderella's Carriage but on Thursday Morning we went to MGM and he hurt me really bad, let me explain we walk in and the "Radio Personality" is there and spots us and I have my birthday button on she proceeds and ask me how old, who am I and I tell her and then she asks who am I with so I tell her bf then it goes to how long have you two been together and I tell her 3 1/2 years and she looks at bf and says Whats the problem??? well at this point in all goes down hill she says do you know what I think when I see you and then proceeds to play the Wedding March which by this time I am crying and he doesn't even know it and he is getting more and more frustrated by the moment (he doesn't like to be the center of attention) and then she asks him if he would like to practice asking me now mind you just practice and he flatly states I don't need any one telling me I need to practice or help so everyone around us and her could see I was so upset I just wanted out of there so she ended her "set quickly and we walked the red carpet fast and got out of dodge.  So the rest of the day was pretty much shot.  So at this point I haven't even spoke to him about what happen and this weekend looks as if I will be doing just that.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Leger13

Poohbear67 said:


> Thank you so much again and now to take time out to read my story thank you.
> 
> I am sorry we missed each other it would have been great to meet each other.  Did you know that we had a meet and greet on the 13th??  I was pretty much at the pool (petels)
> 
> As for bf well the hope was that he would ask me to marry him at Disney well lets just say THAT DIDN'T Happen and I was going to ask him on the 14th in front of the Cinderella's Carriage but on Thursday Morning we went to MGM and he hurt me really bad, let me explain we walk in and the "Radio Personality" is there and spots us and I have my birthday button on she proceeds and ask me how old, who am I and I tell her and then she asks who am I with so I tell her bf then it goes to how long have you two been together and I tell her 3 1/2 years and she looks at bf and says Whats the problem??? well at this point in all goes down hill she says do you know what I think when I see you and then proceeds to play the Wedding March which by this time I am crying and he doesn't even know it and he is getting more and more frustrated by the moment (he doesn't like to be the center of attention) and then she asks him if he would like to practice asking me now mind you just practice and he flatly states I don't need any one telling me I need to practice or help so everyone around us and her could see I was so upset I just wanted out of there so she ended her "set quickly and we walked the red carpet fast and got out of dodge.  So the rest of the day was pretty much shot.  So at this point I haven't even spoke to him about what happen and this weekend looks as if I will be doing just that.  Wish me luck.



no  I didn't know about the party on the 13th.  grrr.  I'm gonna have to find out everything DIS related that's happening while we're there at WDW next sept so I don't miss anything next time.


 I"m so sorry that you and your DBF went through all that crap at WDW!!  That totally sucks that it wasn't as magical as you wanted it to be.  I would have been devistated and embarassed too.  I hope when you bring the whole thing up to him that it goes smoothly.  Good luck girl


----------



## disneyfreekdotcom

such a sad story!


----------



## MeLady

Just read the thread, crying about everything! Take care of you!


----------



## Poohbear67

MeLady said:


> Just read the thread, crying about everything! Take care of you!



Thank you so much for taking the time to read my story.


----------



## rebecca06261

**_blows nose with puffs**_ Now that I've read the saddest and sweetest story ever, I'm curious, did everything work out with the bf?  *sniffle*


----------



## Poohbear67

rebecca06261 said:


> **_blows nose with puffs**_ Now that I've read the saddest and sweetest story ever, I'm curious, did everything work out with the bf?  *sniffle*



Well lets just say its January 08 and I still don't have a ring yet and in Nov. 07 we had a huge fight and it all came out about my plan and what I thought might happen and what I had planned if he hadden aske me to marry him, well as the story goes he being a man was unaware it all so he said he was sorry and that he wants to marry me and I ask whats the problem and well he just is a man and I told him that after 4years he should know and if he wasn't sure then maybe this wasn't the relationship he needed and then he ask me to give him until Feb. 14th if by then he hasn't asked well you should know the rest of the story so now I keep my eye wide open and my heart semi closed so we will see.  I will keep you all posted!!

Thanks so much for caring.


----------



## nonomad

I loved reading this story. As a CM it really made me feel good about moving here. Good luck with your bf.


----------



## Ohana90

Such a beautiful story. Throwing some pixiedust your way for an upcoming event.


----------



## Poohbear67

Ohana90 said:


> Such a beautiful story. Throwing some pixiedust your way for an upcoming event.



Thank you for you kind words.   I guess we will see on Feb. 14th if that pixie dust works


----------



## crgfsu1

WOW - I just found your story.  Your Cinderella story is amazing - your dad should be proud.

Now, I just have to wait for tomorrow......

Cathy


----------



## monkeygirl

What a sad story!  I hope Valentine's Day went well for you


----------



## Poohbear67

Well as they sad every sad song has a sad ending but not in this case!  i don't have my ring yet and he hasn't offically asked me but he did indeed tell me that he has ordered the ring and wants to wait until it comes in and  then do it the right way with ring in hand   I was crying so hard I couldn't even speak.

Thanks to everyone who has bee watching and waiting for the ending to my fairytale story even though its not done quite yet I think this is the best part of my life yet.


----------



## Buckeye Gal

I too just stumbled upon your story as your teaser in your siggy interested me.  Your father absolutely knew what he was doing by making that trip so special for you....look at the life-long impact that vacation has had on you.  Very very sweet!

It sounds like your fairytale dream may be coming a reality.  I hope your story continues to have happy moments!


----------



## Poohbear67

Buckeye Gal said:


> I too just stumbled upon your story as your teaser in your siggy interested me.  Your father absolutely knew what he was doing by making that trip so special for you....look at the life-long impact that vacation has had on you.  Very very sweet!
> 
> It sounds like your fairytale dream may be coming a reality.  I hope your story continues to have happy moments!



Why thank you so much for those very kind words.  People now a days don't realize the impact that words have on another and it means a lot to me that so many have read my life story (so to speak).  I also see your from OHIO so am I! OOps  I guess I should tell you all that As of now I don't have ring but he has ordered it (from our family Jewerler) and I won't know when I will get it even though i know he wants to make some of it a surprise.


----------



## Poohbear67

well it happened Finally   We went to the Akron Zoo yesterday and while we were kneeling down to look at the lemurs he said to me that you know the first time I realized I was in love with you was right here and I just want to know if you will marry me and all I could do is cry and shake my head.

I just wanted everyone to know how much it has meant to me for your pixie dust and lots of prayers Thank you!!


----------



## Poohbear67

Dreams Really Do Come True If You Just Believe!!!!


----------



## monkeygirl

Congrats!!


----------



## Buckeye Gal

*   YEA!!!!    *​


----------



## dmccarty

Woooo Hoooooo!!!!

    
    

He better take you to WDW.....   

  


Congrats!


----------



## Poohbear67

Thanks everyone it has been a long time coming and I just hope and pray that I don't have to wait another 4 years just to get married   

It will now all depend on when we set a date and if it is this year we will hopefully have a WDW Honeymoon!!!!! OH how that would be great!!!!


----------



## NYDisneyKid

Poohbear67 said:


> Thanks everyone it has been a long time coming and I just hope and pray that I don't have to wait another 4 years just to get married
> 
> It will now all depend on when we set a date and if it is this year we will hopefully have a WDW Honeymoon!!!!! OH how that would be great!!!!




Hey Poohbear67,,,, A WDW wedding AND honeymoon would be awesome. Congrats. and Many happy years together and many returning years to WDW.  ºOº


----------



## threekidsinky

Sweet!!


----------



## Poohbear67

top left is my new egagement ring and wedding band   






these will be our flowers for the wedding

I have a picture of my dress but unfort. I was a dummie and didn't bring my camera along when I went to pick it out and my cousin took pictures with her cell phone and I can't figure out how to upload them to here. 

We hope to get married at the Akron Zoo  where he proposed to me!!


----------



## teresajoy

I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## craigs bride

Wow ...your story brought a tear to my eye.......i just want to say Congratulations to you and DBF on your engagement 
and i hope all your dreams come true !!!!xx


----------



## Poohbear67

Well I just wanted to update everyone, since everyone has been so wonderful to me!!

I JUST GOT MY ENGAGEMENT RING TODAY    The Ring is more beatiful than words can say.

the Jewerler told me that they actually had to make my ring from scratch and thats why it took so long.  I was so excited to get the ring today that I was shaking and crying.

As it stands right now we are looking at a Sept. 08 Wedding and our dates that we are looking at are the 19th or 26th.  Yes we are getting married on a Friday night.


----------



## Glendamax

OH NANCY!!!! I just found this! I'm sitting here trying to hold back the tears! I REALLY hope that the woman who was Cinderella that day has read this thread!

As you may remember, I don't really care about the characters at WDW, but Cinderella is my FAVORITE! She is the ONLY one that I go crazy over. Just this weekend, I bought a Cinderella shirt to wear in September.

I'm so glad that you had such a wonderful moment, and I hope your wedding will be very Magical!

 -Gmax


----------



## Poohbear67

Glendamax said:


> OH NANCY!!!! I just found this! I'm sitting here trying to hold back the tears! I REALLY hope that the woman who was Cinderella that day has read this thread!
> 
> As you may remember, I don't really care about the characters at WDW, but Cinderella is my FAVORITE! She is the ONLY one that I go crazy over. Just this weekend, I bought a Cinderella shirt to wear in September.
> 
> I'm so glad that you had such a wonderful moment, and I hope your wedding will be very Magical!
> 
> -Gmax



Awww thank you so much for that!! Between Cinderella and Tinker Bell wow can I just say!!

Acutally that Cinderella wasn't there when I went back in Dec. 07 so I am hoping that someone who read this and knows how to reach her can give this to her.


----------



## Ohana90

Poohbear67 said:


> As it stands right now we are looking at a Sept. 08 Wedding and our dates that we are looking at are the 19th or 26th.  Yes we are getting married on a Friday night.



I got married on a friday too. 
September 29th to be exact.  We will be celebrating 8 years together inside WDW.  We are eating breakfast inside the Castle. Not a wedding but close enough right.


----------



## Poohbear67

Ohana90 said:


> I got married on a friday too.
> September 29th to be exact.  We will be celebrating 8 years together inside WDW.  We are eating breakfast inside the Castle. Not a wedding but close enough right.



Well Happy Anniversary Early!!!!


----------



## Ohana90

Poohbear67 said:


> Well Happy Anniversary Early!!!!



Aww, Thanks 
And a happy wedding to you early.


----------



## S'sMom

Poohbear67 said:


> Now, we all know these people do a wonderful job and a remarkable gift is what they gave to me last Sept. 2006, but to I have to go back to where it all began when I was just a little girl.
> 
> I was adopted at the age of 6 weeks old to a family lets just say that needed allot of help. Growing up I remember allot of things one of them being my father was very ill, well before taking us on vacations here and there but the most important vacation and the last vacation that I would spend with my father whom I loved more than life was at Disneyworld. I remember us walking into MK and down Main Street and meeting Cinderella herself, now this is when I was very very young and I can remember only certain things about the MK. I remember most of my entire father walking me all over and meeting different people and characters but Cinderella was the one that stands out to me. My father told me one day that I would be just like her and I would find my prince one day just as Cinderella and marry him at the Castle. As the days and weeks went on my father found out that he had cancer and would not live, but put a brave front on for me and as I watched my father die, I knew that one day I would be with him again.
> 
> Growing up without my father definitely had an impact on my life and certain choices as we all make some good some bad but in the end I am very happy with how my life has turned out it has made me a stronger person. I am a retired pro-wrestler (due to a stroke) and have done many other things in my life that I know my father would be so proud of. I know my father would have been proud of me going out and finding my biological family, in which my biological father and my adoptive mother has also since past away.
> 
> Last Sept. 2006 was my first trip back to WDW and it was very exciting and emotional at the same time. As I walked into the MK I felt a tear at my heart and as we (DBF of 3yrs) walked down Main Street I started to cry and then we walked closer to the Castle just as my father and I did when I was a little girl. Remembering what my father had told me I looked at my boyfriend and said we have to see Cinderella now, so off to Toontown we went. While we waited in line my heart was beating so fast and so hard I thought I would have a heart attack right there, as we went through the doors and I got a to see her for the first time in over 35yrs I couldn't not hold my emotions back any longer but what was so weird is at that same moment that I meet Cinderella I felt my Father there with us again.
> 
> I was explaining this to Cinderella why I was crying (of course giving her the short version) and she held me and told me that everything would be okay and that it was okay to cry and feel emotional. She even said that someday I would be granted my wish (I know that probably wasn't true I understand they say things to make you feel better) but I am still dreaming of that day.
> 
> From that moment and through our entire stay I felt my father's presence with me which I haven't been able to feel since his death. Even as a child I could conceive the fact that he was gone I remember laying down with him thinking that he was sleeping and didn't understand why he wouldn't wake up, my grandmother scolded me for doing this of course but made me understand that my father was in heaven waiting for me to come to him in the field of lilies. Now don't get me wrong I am not a crazy person or anything like that I was 7years old at the time.
> 
> For that one special moment with Cinderella I owe her a HUGE Thank you she will never know how much it meant to me, words will never be able to say. Cinderella was extremely and understanding with someone (who was at that time 39 yrs old) to just start to cry like a baby in front of her and she was just such a pleasant human being and I will never forget her kindness.
> 
> My Wish if ever it came true would be to have the carriage bring to my Prince and be married in front of the Castle with Cinderella and Prince Charming with us and everyone who would want to be apart of our wonderful day. I can see it now myself in this beautiful carriage being brought down Main Street towards the Castle and getting out with the help of Prince Charming and walking up the staircase to my Prince Charming and coming together as one; with my father's presence there its the perfect place to do it since its that last place I remember my father.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Nancy Ann Bright




I think that your story is beautiful. I am glad that you shared.


----------



## S'sMom

Poohbear67 said:


> Now, we all know these people do a wonderful job and a remarkable gift is what they gave to me last Sept. 2006, but to I have to go back to where it all began when I was just a little girl.
> 
> I was adopted at the age of 6 weeks old to a family lets just say that needed allot of help. Growing up I remember allot of things one of them being my father was very ill, well before taking us on vacations here and there but the most important vacation and the last vacation that I would spend with my father whom I loved more than life was at Disneyworld. I remember us walking into MK and down Main Street and meeting Cinderella herself, now this is when I was very very young and I can remember only certain things about the MK. I remember most of my entire father walking me all over and meeting different people and characters but Cinderella was the one that stands out to me. My father told me one day that I would be just like her and I would find my prince one day just as Cinderella and marry him at the Castle. As the days and weeks went on my father found out that he had cancer and would not live, but put a brave front on for me and as I watched my father die, I knew that one day I would be with him again.
> 
> Growing up without my father definitely had an impact on my life and certain choices as we all make some good some bad but in the end I am very happy with how my life has turned out it has made me a stronger person. I am a retired pro-wrestler (due to a stroke) and have done many other things in my life that I know my father would be so proud of. I know my father would have been proud of me going out and finding my biological family, in which my biological father and my adoptive mother has also since past away.
> 
> Last Sept. 2006 was my first trip back to WDW and it was very exciting and emotional at the same time. As I walked into the MK I felt a tear at my heart and as we (DBF of 3yrs) walked down Main Street I started to cry and then we walked closer to the Castle just as my father and I did when I was a little girl. Remembering what my father had told me I looked at my boyfriend and said we have to see Cinderella now, so off to Toontown we went. While we waited in line my heart was beating so fast and so hard I thought I would have a heart attack right there, as we went through the doors and I got a to see her for the first time in over 35yrs I couldn't not hold my emotions back any longer but what was so weird is at that same moment that I meet Cinderella I felt my Father there with us again.
> 
> I was explaining this to Cinderella why I was crying (of course giving her the short version) and she held me and told me that everything would be okay and that it was okay to cry and feel emotional. She even said that someday I would be granted my wish (I know that probably wasn't true I understand they say things to make you feel better) but I am still dreaming of that day.
> 
> From that moment and through our entire stay I felt my father's presence with me which I haven't been able to feel since his death. Even as a child I could conceive the fact that he was gone I remember laying down with him thinking that he was sleeping and didn't understand why he wouldn't wake up, my grandmother scolded me for doing this of course but made me understand that my father was in heaven waiting for me to come to him in the field of lilies. Now don't get me wrong I am not a crazy person or anything like that I was 7years old at the time.
> 
> For that one special moment with Cinderella I owe her a HUGE Thank you she will never know how much it meant to me, words will never be able to say. Cinderella was extremely and understanding with someone (who was at that time 39 yrs old) to just start to cry like a baby in front of her and she was just such a pleasant human being and I will never forget her kindness.
> 
> My Wish if ever it came true would be to have the carriage bring to my Prince and be married in front of the Castle with Cinderella and Prince Charming with us and everyone who would want to be apart of our wonderful day. I can see it now myself in this beautiful carriage being brought down Main Street towards the Castle and getting out with the help of Prince Charming and walking up the staircase to my Prince Charming and coming together as one; with my father's presence there its the perfect place to do it since its that last place I remember my father.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Nancy Ann Bright




I think that your story is beautiful. I am glad that you shared.


----------



## Fantasmiss

Did you get married yet? In WDW? If so, hope it was all you were wishing for and more!!  



Poohbear67 said:


> Well I just wanted to update everyone, since everyone has been so wonderful to me!!
> 
> I JUST GOT MY ENGAGEMENT RING TODAY    The Ring is more beatiful than words can say.
> 
> the Jewerler told me that they actually had to make my ring from scratch and thats why it took so long.  I was so excited to get the ring today that I was shaking and crying.
> 
> As it stands right now we are looking at a Sept. 08 Wedding and our dates that we are looking at are the 19th or 26th.  Yes we are getting married on a Friday night.


----------



## Poohbear67

Fantasmiss said:


> Did you get married yet? In WDW? If so, hope it was all you were wishing for and more!!



Sorry that I haven't posted but   YES!!   We got married on Sept. 26th at the Akron Zoo in Ohio at the Gardens with all the flowers and water foutains and then the reception was just below the gardens at the little cafe at the Zoo we had about 85 or 90 people very romantic and very elegant.  we were married at 6:00 in the evening and the weather well we thought it was going to rain but it turned out just perfect for us.  The Zoo catered our reception and the food was just perfect.

I had rented a manquin(sp) bulter for our wedding the purpose was for him to just stand there and hand out programs, bubbles and then we took pictures with him it was funny as heck.


We took photos all over the zoo and at the exact spot where Mike asked me to marry him, actually it was the funniest thing too.  We got engaged at the Lemur exhibit and one of the lemurs where down with his paws touching the glass when Mike asked me to marry him and when we got married and where taking pictures the lemur did the same thing it was like some one up there was telling me that Mike is the ONE!

We did have a mishap before though i have to confess one of my bridesmaids dropped out just 2 weeks before our wedding which left us short but you know what it went perfect without her.  My best friend (who is a guy) was on my side as well so I had my cousin who was my maid of honor and my best friend as my "brideMan" LOL!!  we poked him about that all day but he took it so well.

   

if anyone would like to see our pictures just email me or pm me and I will give you the address and the pass and logins to view them.


----------



## st225

Thanks for writing it.


----------



## Poohbear67

st225 said:


> Thanks for writing it.



Thank you so much for reading my story.  to be able to share ithis with everyone it the best gift my father has been able to give me since his death, now don't get me the wrong way its just that I have always taken his death badly and coming back to this magical place again it has given me such insight and more happiness than I could have ever imagined and to be able to share the love of my father with everyone is just wonderful and of course the love of the mouse!

thanks again, Oh are you the person I met at Epcot???


----------



## kesharn81

thanks for the info - useful thread...

this seems useful information...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Poohbear67

kesharn81 said:


> thanks for the info - useful thread...
> 
> this seems useful information...thanks for sharing...



not sure how to take your response?  little confused    useful thread and using the scared icon? doesn't make any sense.

if you don't like anything on the thread please don't post on it.

This is to share a life story and how wonderful Cinderella was to me when I met her.


----------



## poohbearluver

Your story was so touching. The CMs are so kind and loving.
Disney is a place where you feel like you just entered another world.
It feels like nothing bad can happen and all of your dreams come true. 
That's the magic of Disney.
 

With Love,
poohbearluver


----------



## Poohbear67

Thank you so very much for taking your time to read my life story and my experience at HOME.   I truely believe that HOME is magic


----------



## Admb

Thank you for sharing that story! I remember as a cast member I'd have bad days, as everyone does, but remembering stories like these turns things COMPLETELY around!


----------



## Poohbear67

Admb said:


> Thank you for sharing that story! I remember as a cast member I'd have bad days, as everyone does, but remembering stories like these turns things COMPLETELY around!



I just wanted everyone to know who much I appreicated all who was involved in my return to HOME and that it was from my heart that I felt much love for all of the CM's who made it so wonderful for me.  Everyone who was there with me the new friends and the CM's that I met will ALL be treasured.


----------

